# Argos 747 2008 average mpg?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Our 747 2008 plate had done just 4,000 miles in 4 yrs when we purchased it and we've done 4,000 in 3 months so it's now up to 8,000. 

We currently get around 16.5-18.5mpg according to the computer

Does anyone know if this will improve? At 4,000 miles I assume it was still in the running in stage and I read somewhere that 12,000 miles is about the time it settles down. 

Had hoped for a slightly better mpg, maybe 20-22. Is this ever likely? Obviously I know weight and Aircon will have a bearing and we were fully laden with scooter and full Aircon on when getting only 16.5mpg 

For info: it's fitted with WOW power, which I know nothing about and can't find any info on. Previous owner said it was some kind of power/fuel economy system but im thinking it's more for power and much less for fuel economy. However, it doesn't feel like it has any more power than other 747's I have test driven


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,
We own a 2005 747 and we averge between 19 and 20mpg. I spoke to a mate with a newer version and he told me he ws getting about 18.

Regards
Raymond


----------



## BigBoldJohn (Jul 7, 2006)

Time to get re-map! I have just had our 5000 Kg Hymer on 3lt Mercedes automatic done by Al at Auto Evolution,Ely, Cambs, (mobile operation) and 'well' laden over 850 miles mixed motorway and those lovely roads in Wales -* 24 mpg*

With the price of diesel it's well worth it

John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t rely on trip computer, they usually read high :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a 2004 747 and average between 19 & 23. I have fitted a Van Aarken smart box which has helped in both power and economy.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> Our 747 2008 plate had done just 4,000 miles in 4 yrs when we purchased it and we've done 4,000 in 3 months so it's now up to 8,000.
> 
> We currently get around 16.5-18.5mpg according to the computer
> 
> ...


Ah, an honest man!

You should be on here telling us you are getting 30+

Have you got a Wow Power receipt? They are the best re-mappers in the business but was it mapped for power, economy or a mixture of both? I doubt its been done from what you report. You will definitely notice a difference on a van of that size.

At the end of the day running big, big motorhomes is an expensive business.

(ps: wait until you get a gale of an head wind across the Pyrenees!)


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Over about 15000 miles, my 5 tonne tag (2.8jtd) has achieved a consumption between 18 and 26mpg. Typically I get around 21- 23mpg.

I can usually predict those occassions both when the consumption is at the lower and upper ranges quoted above - the defining factors being my cruising speed and the lightness of my right foot.

I would expect a slightly lower consumption from your 747 with its large protrusion above the cab. On long(ish) journeys, most of your fuel is used to punch a hole in the air.

Consequently, I'd guess that it is the frontal area of your vehicle (rather than the weight) that is likely to be a key factor. If I recollect correctly, to double your speed you need 4 times the power. So, if all else fails, try doing a trip where you concsiously drop your speed by, say, 10mph to see if it make a difference.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Our 748, 2004, 2.8jtd gives us 21.5 MPG over the last 20000 miles. We have lowered the 5th gear which helps as you can run along OK at 45MPH + even uphill. The van also has a very old chip that only cuts in above 1800 RPM so not to much strain on gears at low revs.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there

On our recent Scotland trip of over 1600 miles, we averaged 21.3 according to the trip computer. I do drive with a very light foot and max out at around 60 mph on motorway driving. Ours has had a boosters remap but dont know if it makes any difference as we had it done not long after we first bought the van which is a 2007 Argos 747 which has now done around 16.5 thousand miles.

On a short trip of 70 miles this weekend, the trip comp returned 22.3 which is one of the best mpg we have had. we were traveling light though with just me and the Mrs on board and not much clobber.  

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I got a smidge over 20mpg with my 3 litre Fiat which was remapped from new. 

A few months ago a Fiat dealer in Spain overwrote that software replacing it with the standard Fiat software. Now I get a little under 18 MPG. 

I may have it remapped again but not without asking the Insurance Company first as the Fiat dealer pointed out the the software wasn't standard within a few minutes of having connected his computer, Alan.


----------

